# FreeBSD on MacMini G4 1.42GHz



## polinux (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first post so please forgive me my mistakes.

I've read all threads about installing FreeBSD on Mac Machines and I didn't find any solution to my problem, and knowledge will improve my understanding of things.

I have a MacMini G4 1.42GHz and just want to install one of the following, FreeBSD, RedHat ENT. I want to use that Mini as my main server for routing and firewall plus Apache. I've read the information about installing a FreeBSD 8.2 PowerPC and can't boot it properly. It does start the booting process but then it's stuck after recognizing the keyboard (Apple USB Keyboard). I've read that I have to do something like this but don't really know how. 



> For ATI Radeon-based machines, a ofw syscons range check needs to be relaxed using the sysctl hw.ofwfb.relax_mmap.



How should I do this? 

I hope I didn't make it too confusing. Just want to install that FreeBSD on my machine


----------



## sossego (Jun 30, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827 Look in the first post for sysctl.

You can also try to boot into single mode:

Break the loader with the space bar and then type[cmd=]boot -s[/cmd]

How is the partition layout?

Did you use gpart or another method?


----------



## polinux (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank YOU. This link you've posted worked very well. All up and running 
THX.


----------

